# Offer



## dreamlands (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all, 

I got an offer for 50.000 a month, no housing or school allowance. I have a wife and 2 kids 2 and 4 years old. 
According to what I have researched. house/apartment would be about 15000/month and school anonther 5000, so whats left is 30000 a month to pay cars, utilities food etc. 


This something we can live on considering living in Al Raha Gardens or Al reef?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes you'll be fine, also need to consider cash flow as if you're sorting own house and schools you may have to pay 6-12 months rent up front plus agent fees and deposit (furniture?) And school fees are normally paid a term in advance - 15-20k a term i think for a pre school place at a school like Al Yasmina beside Raha Gardens, if you can get a space.. look into confirming a school place asap if you can.


----------



## dreamlands (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi again, 

next question, what can I expect the electricity and utilities to be on average during the year? I expect it to be a lot higher during hottest months.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

dreamlands said:


> Hi again,
> 
> next question, what can I expect the electricity and utilities to be on average during the year? I expect it to be a lot higher during hottest months.


Hi,
Electricity and water charges have risen considerably for expats in Abu Dhabi in the last two years.
You could easily be looking at 3000 per month in the summer and 1500 per month in the winter.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dreamlands (Jan 26, 2016)

one more question, 

what is the monthly expected cost for an in living maid?
There is monthly and yearly. 

salary, fees etc.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I think a typical (reasonable) salary these days is around 2-3000 per month, plus room and board, medical, annual flight and gratuity as per labour law, with 1-2 days off per week. Many people include wifi access, clothes, toiletries or other benefits. We've never had a fulltime maid but this is based on what I see online (adverts/offers) and a few friends' experience.

A lot of people pay a lot less and give less benefits and a single day off per fortnight or one weekend per month - pretty sad really.

There are agencies who deal with all the admin and visa issues but obviously charge a premium - otherwise you can find specific info on the UAE government websites, or ask at any good typing centre.


----------

